# 2006 Stock Exhaust Question



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

I am new to the board and just bought a 2006 GTO. What is the factory exhaust system on 2006 GTO’s? Mine has Magna Flow Exhaust and I was wondering if that is what all 2006's all have from the factory?

I posted this question on the General Forum; however, I felt it belonged here.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BrienCharles said:


> I am new to the board and just bought a 2006 GTO. What is the factory exhaust system on 2006 GTO’s? Mine has Magna Flow Exhaust and I was wondering if that is what all 2006's all have from the factory?
> 
> I posted this question on the General Forum; however, I felt it belonged here.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Doesn't matter which forum you post it in......they answer is the same..
Magnaflow. :cheers


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Doesn't matter which forum you post it in......they answer is the same..
> Magnaflow. :cheers


Thanks for the feedback.:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTOs came stock with Magnaflows???...I know our SAP ones have them but if they came stock, why would anyone change to them???
Bill


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

silversport said:


> GTOs came stock with Magnaflows???...I know our SAP ones have them but if they came stock, why would anyone change to them???
> Bill


What is SAP?


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

BrienCharles said:


> What is SAP?


Sport Appearance Package

It's what GTO Judge has.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and me...different grills (if you got them)...different front facia, different side skirts...different rear bumper cap...different rear wing...stock dual Magnaflow mufflers and tips...optional from Pontiac...dealer installed I believe.
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The SAP magnaflows have a different sound. A little deeper and throatier. When my stock ones were replaced, I noticed the difference right off. 

Everyone's tastes and preferences are different. Switching to a louder exhaust or improvements in performance Corsa etc have some really nice sounding exhausts too. 

The GTO has it's own tone... I was outside yesterday cleaning the interior of mine and I heard a GTO coming, I waited to see it..... an IBM went past, the low rumble caught my ear. That's the first one I recall going past my place.


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The SAP magnaflows have a different sound. A little deeper and throatier. When my stock ones were replaced, I noticed the difference right off.
> 
> Everyone's tastes and preferences are different. Switching to a louder exhaust or improvements in performance Corsa etc have some really nice sounding exhausts too.
> 
> The GTO has it's own tone... I was outside yesterday cleaning the interior of mine and I heard a GTO coming, I waited to see it..... an IBM went past, the low rumble caught my ear. That's the first one I recall going past my place.


Sorry, but I am confused. What is an IBM? Do only the SAP models have Magna Flows or just a different type of Magna Flow than the standard 2006 models? :confused


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Brien...I am a little confused myself...I think only the stock Sport Appearence Package GTOs got the Magnaflows...I am not so sure on the stock "everyday" GTOs...IBM is an abbreviation for Impulse Blue Metallic (I believe)...mine is QS (Quick Silver) with Red Hot leather interior...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I had heard when I purchased my GTO Magnaflows were the stock exhaust. To confirm what I heard since now I am wondering.... I called my parts dept. They have no clue who's exhaust is on the stock GTO. They have part numbers but no manufacturer information. I called 2 other Pontiac parts departments and I got the same response. So, I now I am questioning if Magnaflows are the stock exhaust. 

So I called Magnaflow and talked to a tech. I am told Magnaflow's are not the factory exhaust. Now I am bewildered, so I called the Pontiac Customer Assistance Center at the phone number in the back of my owners manual. I got some really dizzy woman who has no idea even after her requesting my VIN. So she puts me on hold to call my dealers parts department, even after I told her they don't know who it is. The dealer contacted GM direct and GM will not release the manufacturers information. Closely guarded secret I guess. :confused


So........ According to Magnaflow, Magnaflows are NOT the stock GTO exhaust and GM will not confirm it nor will they release that information. Now I am puzzled. 

The SAP exhaust is Magnaflow thats certain, it was advertised as such and you can see the Magnaflow name printed on the exhaust tip in the 05' GTO brochure.

After further review........ Hell if I know.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...oh man Judge...there was an SAP brochure???
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> ...oh man Judge...there was an SAP brochure???
> Bill


YES! When I show my car, I have the brochure on display. It is a 3 page fold out. Watch Ebay I have seen one on there in the past.

The pic of the exhaust tip with the Magnaflow stamp is in the 2005 GTO Brochure page 29.

Silversport: Check the Exterior Discussions section of the Forum. I scanned some pics you may want to download.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...oh you know I found it already...thanks!...beauty...
Bill


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> So........ According to Magnaflow, Magnaflows are NOT the stock GTO exhaust and GM will not confirm it nor will they release that information. Now I am puzzled.
> 
> The SAP exhaust is Magnaflow thats certain, it was advertised as such and you can see the Magnaflow name printed on the exhaust tip in the 05' GTO brochure.
> 
> After further review........ Hell if I know.


The stock exhaust resonator, and mufflers on GTOs (Non-SAP versions) are manufactured by Walker. Walker is the parent company of Dynomax. They are also the OEM for other GM vehicle exhausts.


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the research and feedback.

I was having my car serviced the other day and a non-SAP 2006 GTO pulled into the dealership. I looked under the car and it was not Magna Flow and it appeared to be factory. I didn't talk to the guy and confirm this because he left too soon.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Doesn't matter which forum you post it in......they answer is the same..
> Magnaflow. :cheers


See Post #15


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2006GTOLS2 said:


> See Post #15


 Walker has been around a long long time.

How did you come by that information? Just curious.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Walker has been around a long long time.
> 
> How did you come by that information? Just curious.


I'm a member of another GTO board that has a member that makes custom exhaust systems for the 04-06 GTOs. He has done extensive research regarding the exhaust systems, and has contacts at the major exhaust companies. My setup in my signature is just one of many setups that he can build. The last time I talked to him, he was just getting started on setups for the G8.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2006GTOLS2 said:


> I'm a member of another GTO board that has a member that makes custom exhaust systems for the 04-06 GTOs. He has done extensive research regarding the exhaust systems, and has contacts at the major exhaust companies. My setup in my signature is just one of many setups that he can build. The last time I talked to him, he was just getting started on setups for the G8.


The secret is out.... :lol:

Thanks for the Info. :cheers


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The secret is out.... :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the Info. :cheers


:lol: No problem on the info :cheers:


----------



## Smith525 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great info guys. I thought I had read that the SAP's had Corsa but that was obviously not correct. Regarding the SAP exhaust, my tuner told me that if I removed the resonators I would probably get another 5-10 HP?? Is that true? I currently have Kook's long tubes w/ hi flow cats hooked up to it. I love the way it sounds but I'm not looking to get much louder. But I might be able to be swayed for a few more ponies  Anybody know the effects?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

What makes you think the SAP used magnaflow parts ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

allpawl66 said:


> What makes you think the SAP used magnaflow parts ?


It was advertised as such. If you look closely at the tips in a brochure you will see Magnaflow stamped on the tips.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yup!...what makes you think they don't???

Bill


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have a set in the GM box un-used and there is no Magnaflow name on them.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

The plot thickens.... I'm making popcorn and subscribing to this thread!!lol.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The SAP mufflers I have seen, don't have Magnaflow on them. It is the dual outlet tips that have the
name on them. The tips are not welded on the muffler, like the stock ones. They are supplied seperate
of the mufflers.

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

All I can say is, the SAP was advertised with the Magnaflow exhaust. I'd find it strange, Pontiac would ship a different brand name exhaust then place Magnaflow tips on the end. This would open them up to legal problems with false advertising. 

I was just on the Magnaflow site and listened to sound bites of the exhaust for the GTO and the sound is identical to mine, all 3 clips.

I don't know if my mufflers have their name on it I would imagine not, it could be, GM specifically ordered them without the name on them. It's a non GM part it could be for $$ and purposes they ordered them that way? Aftermarket mufflers has their name on for advertising.

Magnaflows are guaranteed for life. Parts on a car have a limited covered life span. GM wouldn't want to warrant the muffler for life having the Magnaflow name on them. GM is responsible for the parts NOT their vendor. That's what leads me to belive GM ordered them "generic" looking. 

Do the stock mufflers have the Walker name on them? Mine had no markings on them when I sold them. I would bet the Walker name would be on a muffler you bought off the shelf.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and they look and sound different than the Corsa Indys I have on my C5 Vette...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For $hits and giggles this morning I called Magnaflow and talked to a Derek. I asked if Magnaflow supplied their exhaust for the SAP. He went and checked and informed me yes, they did supply GM with them and they have done work for GM in the past.

I then asked, there are no markings on the mufflers to ID your product am I safe to assume this is industry standard. He said yes it is. Their exhaust was provided to GM under a private label. This is what I suspected.

Hopefully this will lay this issue to rest.


----------

